# Problema al instalar el driver del PIC18F4550



## Drak0 (May 12, 2007)

Tengo un pic18f4550 con el bootloader de la casa microchip programado via programador.
Creo que esta correctamente cargado ya que he copiado el circuito tipico que sale en los manuales con los pulsadores S1 y S2 y ademas cuando mantengo pulsado el botos S2 y hago reset el ordenador lo detecta correctamente.

El problema viene cuando instalo el driver, para empezar el ordenador no me reconoce el pic como PIC18f4550 family device sino que lo encuentra como USB device (dispositivo desconocido) y cuando instalo el driver MCHPUSB.INF (mediante la opcion examinar del instalador de controladores del win2000) el windows digamos que no le gusta el driver......... pasa de el.....y me busca uno generico que tiene en la carpeta winnt/inf/usb.inf.

Y ese driver generico que encuentra al instalarlo dice que no es compatible con el dispositivo y NO SE INSTALA.

(Debo añadir que el circuito que he realizado lleva un clock de 8MHz y no de 20Mhz como utilizan en los circuitos de por ahi...., espero que los problemas no vengan por eso...... ya que al trabajar a menor velocidad......puede ser que la comunicacion via USB no sea correcta.......EN FIN NO SE)

Ayudadme porfavor Y MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!


----------



## Drak0 (May 12, 2007)

No he mencionado antes que mi intención es comunicar el pic18f4550 con el PC via USB para poderlo programar desde PC y poder enviarle caracteres desde el pc.


Gracias.


----------



## TrAffIkK0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Para empezar sí es necesario usar el crystal de 20 Mhz ya que es la frecuencia a la que el USB esta trabajando, en el datasheet se especifica eso, puede que sea un problema, sin embargo yo no he podido establecer la comunicación y tengo como objetivo hacer lo mismo que tú estas haciendo, yo ya lo he programado usando un programador de Microchip desde el MPLAB y aún así me marca error, mis capacitores del cristal no son de 22 pF, por lo que creo que eso puede estar afectando  en la oscilación d los mismos, más tarde cambiare a los correctos para ver que sucede.... de no ser asi publicaré mis resultados...


----------



## pedroivan (Jul 10, 2010)

el windows 7 tiene problemas con los archivos inf por lo tanto es posible que no te funciopne hasta que haya otro driver para windows 7 aparte del MCHPUSB.INF


----------



## karl87 (Nov 25, 2010)

yo he trabajado unicamente con el driver MCHPUSB.INF pero solo en windows xp, inclusive instale el driver en WINDOWS VISTA. en el primero todo funciona perfectamente, pero en el es segundo pese a que mi pic es reconocido, no existe una respuesta rapida en mi programa, por cierto estoy trabajando en labview. Mi duda es, puedo encontrar otro driver para vista o no existe y solo es para windows 7 y XP? gracias por su respuesta....


----------



## pedroivan (Ene 5, 2011)

mira no estoy seguro de que funcione en vista del todo bien pero en esta pagina puedes encontrar una respuesta para el caso de  windows 7, cualquier duda solo consulta.

http://uelectronika.blogspot.com/2010/07/conexion-picusb-labview-con-windows-7.html


----------



## fenix129 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola que tal, estoy buscando los drivers para comunicar el pic 18f4550 con pc mediante el puerto usb, el problema es que he buscado y probado con varios mchpusb y ninguno me ha funcionado, asi que quisiera ver si alguien tiene un mchpusb que realmente funcione en windows 7 de 64bits que me pueda proporcionar. Se agradecen sus respuestas.


----------



## Paolitaita (May 6, 2016)

Hola! Yo tuve problemas para instalar el driver de USB de proteus en una PC de 64 bits y pude resolverlo. Aparentemente el driver no sirve para 64 bits.

Aconsejo visitar esta pagina: http://leandroascierto.com/foro/index.php?topic=499.0

Hay que instalar virtual PC y XP Mode y seguir los pasos que se indican en ese enlace.
Además hay que tener presente que como adaptador de red, se debe seleccionar el cableado o el inalámbrico según sea el que se utilice.
Y es muy importante DESACTIVAR EL FIREWALL de la PC Virtual.

El driver que utilicé fue el MCHPUSB.

Suerte!


----------



## Guillo512 (May 21, 2016)

Paolitaita dijo:


> Hola! Yo tuve problemas para instalar el driver de USB de proteus en una PC de 64 bits y pude resolverlo. Aparentemente el driver no sirve para 64 bits.
> 
> 
> Hay que instalar virtual PC y XP Mode y seguir los pasos que se indican en ese enlace.
> ...



Hola paolitita tengo un problema respecto al driver MCHPUSB no se si tu me podrias ayudar, cuando intento instalar el usb virtual y luego de realizar todos los pasos hasta la parte de actualizar el dispositivo que me aparece como desconocido, windows me indica que no encuentra ningun driver para actualizar poseo windows 10 de 64bits. Esto solo me pasa cuando trato de emular cualquier proyecto usando el usb tipo bulk, con cdc me funciona perfectamente, soy algo novato en esto y por mas que leo e investigo o pruebo codigos ninguno funciona de antemano gracias.


----------



## Paolitaita (May 26, 2016)

Hola Guillo512! Cómo estas? La verdad que yo también soy novata en esto. Publiqué cómo yo resolví el problema porque me costó muchísimo lograr simular el USB y prácticamente no había ninguna solución en los foros. Yo lo hice andar en windows 7 de 64 bits pero no sé si funciona también para windows 10. Pero entiendo que debería funcionar también. Te adjunto el driver que yo usé. 
Tené en cuenta que debes cambiar el VID y el PID en el archivo mchpusb.inf (04D8 es el VID de microchip). También estos datos en el archivo usb_desc_scope.h ubicado en C:\Program Files (x86)\PICC\Drivers (hacé una copia del original antes de modificarlo por las dudas).

Subo los archivos que yo pude hacer andar.

Espero tengas suerte!


----------



## Guillo512 (May 27, 2016)

Paolitaita dijo:


> Hola Guillo512! Cómo estas? La verdad que yo también soy novata en esto. Publiqué cómo yo resolví el problema porque me costó muchísimo lograr simular el USB y prácticamente no había ninguna solución en los foros. Yo lo hice andar en windows 7 de 64 bits pero no sé si funciona también para windows 10. Pero entiendo que debería funcionar también. Te adjunto el driver que yo usé.
> Tené en cuenta que debes cambiar el VID y el PID en el archivo mchpusb.inf (04D8 es el VID de microchip). También estos datos en el archivo usb_desc_scope.h ubicado en C:\Program Files (x86)\PICC\Drivers (hacé una copia del original antes de modificarlo por las dudas).
> 
> Subo los archivos que yo pude hacer andar.
> ...



Muchisimas gracias me fue de gran ayuda ya al fin pude realizar algunas pruebas


----------



## juliezitho (Abr 26, 2017)

Paolitaita dijo:


> Hola Guillo512! Cómo estas? La verdad que yo también soy novata en esto. Publiqué cómo yo resolví el problema porque me costó muchísimo lograr simular el USB y prácticamente no había ninguna solución en los foros. Yo lo hice andar en windows 7 de 64 bits pero no sé si funciona también para windows 10. Pero entiendo que debería funcionar también. Te adjunto el driver que yo usé.
> Tené en cuenta que debes cambiar el VID y el PID en el archivo mchpusb.inf (04D8 es el VID de microchip). También estos datos en el archivo usb_desc_scope.h ubicado en C:\Program Files (x86)\PICC\Drivers (hacé una copia del original antes de modificarlo por las dudas).
> 
> Subo los archivos que yo pude hacer andar.
> ...




Hola Paolitaita, en el archivo mchpusb.inf se debe cambiar el PID pero  los PID cambian 01F1, 01F2 y asi sucesivamente, mi pregunta es ¿se deben cambiar todos esos PID por el que yo coloque en mi descriptor o simplemente con cambiar uno de los PID del archivo?


----------



## Paolitaita (Abr 27, 2017)

Hola juliezitho! Con que cambies unos de los PID del archivo mchpusb.inf por el PID que colocaste en tu descriptor es suficiente. No es necesario cambiar todos los PID.

Espero te haya sido de ayuda!


----------



## JDFR (Jul 11, 2017)

Hola*,* miren*,* quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con la comunicaci*ó*n USB de mi PIC18F4550*,* ya que ya cree mi interfaz en C# para mandar caracteres al PIC y que estos me sirvan de comandos para ejecutar subrutinas... mi problema esta en que mi PC no reconoce el PIC como tal sino que como un dispositivo USB desconocido... necesito un driver pero ya intente con 5 y ninguno sirve.... muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Paolitaita (Jul 11, 2017)

Hola JDFR! Instala el driver en la carpeta "MCHPUSB Driver" de una respuesta que dí anteriormente y seguí los pasos que indiqué.

Suerte!


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ago 29, 2018)

Estoy tratando de simular el clásico ejemplo de tomar lecturas con el ADC del PIC 18F4550 y mostrarlas en el HyperTeminal emulando un puerto COM desde USB con la clase CDC.

No he podido realizar las simulaciones porque no he logrado instalar el controlador del dispositivo que aparece en el administrador de dispositivos una vez arranca la simulación.

He intentado con los controladores (mchpcdc.inf) suministrados por Labcenter (Proteus) y otros similares descargados de internet sin tener éxito.

Uso PIC C Compiler 5.078 y Proteus 8.6 SP2 en un PC con Windows 7 SP1 de 64 Bits.

He leído la información contenida en el enlace que compartió Paolitaita 


Paolitaita dijo:


> Aconsejo visitar esta pagina: http://leandroascierto.com/foro/index.php?topic=499.0


 donde el forista dice que no hay un driver para los sistemas operativos de 64 Bits y propone un método haciendo uso de máquinas virtuales. Esa información data del 2010 donde hasta ahora comenzaba a conocerse el Windows 7.

¿Sera que en la actualidad hay algún controlador para el sistema operativo Windows 7 de 64 Bits? ¿Hay forma de realizar la simulación sin recurrir a las máquinas virtuales?


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 30, 2018)

desde que ccs cambio la librería que tenia por una que ocupa menos memoria para el manejo del puerto usb ya no pude simularlo en proteus pero funciona sin problemas en el circuito real. Si te consigues las librerías antiguas me imagino que simulara sin problema, a menos que haya algún detalle con los sistemas de 64 bits


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ago 30, 2018)

Me surge una pregunta: ¿Se necesita algun controlador para que el PC reconozca al PIC en el circuito real?

Quiero comentar que ya intente realizar la simulación en otros dos PC reales (no máquinas virtuales) una con sistema operativo Windows 7 SP1 de 32 Bits y otra con con sistema operativo Windows XP SP3 de 32 Bits y sucede lo mismo, no funciona el controlador mchpcdc.inf.

Lo que he realizado es instalar el VirtualUSBDriver que está en la carpeta DRIVERS de Proteus y también modifique la librería usb_des_cdc.h con los datos correctos del fabricante y el producto. Inicio la simulación y pide el driver, hasta ahí llego.


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 1, 2018)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Me surge una pregunta: ¿Se necesita algun controlador para que el PC reconozca al PIC en el circuito real?


Si, si se necesita un controlador. En el caso de picC el controlador debería estar dentro de la carpeta Drivers en la ruta de instalación del picC


----------



## yorsk2004 (Sep 1, 2018)

Entonces si no se puede instalar el controlador para la simulación ¿tampoco se podrá en el circuito real?

He leído bastante acerca del tema y varias personas concluyen que solo existe controlador hasta la versión de 32 bits del Windows 7. Vuelvo y realizo la anterior pregunta, será que si realizo el montaje real y le conecto el PIC digamos a Windows 10 ¿funcionara?

Gracias por su valiosa colaboración.


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 1, 2018)

*mi pc es win10 32 bits y la comunicación con el circuito real funciona bien.*
En simulación no se logra transferir correctamente los descriptores y por eso no arranca la comunicación mas que problema de controlador es problema del proteus


----------

